
SAP Calls Itself an Innovation Company and Compares Itself to Apple - miraj
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/05/sap-calls-itself-an-innovation.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
pasbesoin
Just remember. The greater the hyperbole, the more you are dealing with one of
two classes of people: Delusional, or con-men. Either way, caution is the
watchword.

(It's been a decade, but I've had my time with SAP. Meh -- accentuated by the
all too typical under/mis-planned and resourced deployment.)

